# Phenom II X2 560BE + ASUS M5A78L-M LX Unlocking



## RBX (Jul 6, 2012)

My friend wanted a low budget PC, I got him the above combination.
Would it be possible to unlock 3 cores considering the motherboard, on stock cooling ?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 8, 2012)

Depends on the processor. If the cores are stable then yes, otherwise not.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

What will be the main uses of the rig?
I'm asking because of the fact that APU alternatives can be suggested at the same price.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 9, 2012)

already bought the components or asking for suggestion ???

if the later then create a new thread for PC buying


----------



## RBX (Jul 14, 2012)

He already bought them. A more definitive question would be - what is approximate TDP at 3 cores unlocked ?


----------

